# I want to learn more about PLCs



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Edrick said:


> So this is more for use in special effects, theme park type situations and where I'd use it on film. But I'd love to learn more about PLCs.
> 
> So one thing I'm thinking of just building that should be cheap and quick;
> 
> ...


plcs come in a lot of sizes and configurations and can have specialty hardware.
i have seen them used in industry, fireworks shows, farming , etc.
I have an AB slc1000 running my coal furnace.
the greatest part of plc's is you only wire them once. but can program the inputs and outputs many different ways.
most of the ladder logic software allows you to insert (write) timers and counters in the program as well as latching and unlatching outputs.

heres a link to the cie book store plc section
http://www.ciebookstore.com/plc-training
I would get the course and the hardware kit 
reading the books is fine but having the hardware to experiment with different programs provides you with a lot of practice.
and you can actually use the plc to automat some things


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gnuuser said:


> plcs come in a lot of sizes and configurations and can have specialty hardware.
> i have seen them used in industry, fireworks shows, farming , etc.
> I have an AB slc1000 running my coal furnace.
> the greatest part of plc's is you only wire them once. but can program the inputs and outputs many different ways.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CYoung (Apr 19, 2013)

gnuuser said:


> I have an AB slc1000 running my coal furnace.


Very interesting. How do you have it set up? A thermostat which in turn controls the feed rate? What type of stove? Does it have a water jacket and you use plc to turn circulating pump on/off?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> plcs come in a lot of sizes and configurations and can have specialty hardware.
> i have seen them used in industry, fireworks shows, farming , etc.
> I have an AB slc1000 running my coal furnace.
> the greatest part of plc's is you only wire them once. but can program the inputs and outputs many different ways.
> ...


Your gonna need to clear that with DHS first...... good luck.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The automation direct Clicks are cheap. We use them more then smart relays now. Free software too. Plenty of expansion options now too that they added analog i/o modules.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

CYoung said:


> Very interesting. How do you have it set up? A thermostat which in turn controls the feed rate? What type of stove? Does it have a water jacket and you use plc to turn circulating pump on/off?


stoker originally had a brute force motor (you had to adjust the feed rate by adjusting the stroke) and the circulating blower originally blew air across the top of the stove
now the stoker feed rate is controlled by a air pressure transducer similar to whats found in a pellet stove.
so the stoker motor runs only when needed.
the plc also controls the zone control relays. 4 thermostats and 4 blowers.
the plc can be programmed to ignore the thermostat in the unused rooms.
a snap switch in the plenum controls the plc response to a heat call depending on how hot the air is in the plenum


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i would use a click plc (they only have 1A relay output) or a smart relay (factorymation have some under 100$) (if you need to have an lcd screen to adjust timers)


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

As said above Click PLC with free software. They also have web based classes. Great project to start playing with.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> The automation direct Clicks are cheap. We use them more then smart relays now. Free software too. Plenty of expansion options now too that they added analog i/o modules.


Same click in its new home.


----------

